# Fulltone OCD acting odd



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So this only happened recently - started last week at a couple of shows. I can't recall exactly when.

Engage OCD: pedal works, no known issues

Disengage OCD: LED flickers at 50% once, and then stays unlit. 

I'm not sure at this point if it's my CIOKS unit (possible) or the pedal itself (also possible). I'm hoping some of our tech-minded friends have some ideas of what this could be and how to narrow down the culprit.

Thanks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bypass works fine with respect to signal passing?

Are you running the pedal at a supply higher than 9v?

Has the toggle ever gotten loose andbeen retightened?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. Yes, everything sounds normal. Will try taking it out of signal to compare though.

2. Not to my knowledge - though I did have to move things around because the DD-500 kept dying on me randomly. It can operate at 18V though. I believe all my power ports are 9V unless changed, and the mA changes.

3. Not to my knowledge.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That may not be the end of all possible questions to ask, but from your description, the LED should not be compromised, and the connection to it would seem to be okay.

The only thing that comes to mind is the possibility of a contact inside the stompswitch being unreliable. By now you've probably acquainted yourself with the Youtube video I posted a while back on the innards of stompswitches, and how to rehabilitate them. All I can think of, based on what has been revealed so far, is that somehow heat from an unintended source (e.g., spotlights, sitting in the hottest part of the van, etc.) has resulted in a bit of grease flow when you weren't looking, andinterfered with the contact used for switching the LED on and off.

I'mnot promising that's the problem, but based on what you've relayed, that's all I can come up with.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We will definitely open it up for a look. As always, I appreciate your knowledge and help!


----------



## carrionrogue (Sep 9, 2016)

mhammer said:


> By now you've probably acquainted yourself with the Youtube video I posted a while back on the innards of stompswitches, and how to rehabilitate them.


I'm not, but I would like to see it. 
Whats your youtube channel?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

carrionrogue said:


> I'm not, but I would like to see it.
> Whats your youtube channel?


Here's the video:


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep; I'd look at the stomp switch first.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've had a weird thing going on lately with my Iron Bell. Very similar situation that turned out to be the power cable being "not quite" long enough to make a consistent connection. Changed it for one with a slightly longer barrel and no issues since. That's not likely your problem but it was a first for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It only did it once today. I didnt change a thing. Huh.


----------

